# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Braemar Fan Speed

## datman74renovat

Hi All 
Having some issues with my Braemar TH4 floor ducted heating.  For a while there was the 07 error code which was fixed by cleaning up some of the terminals and ignitor.  Smooth sailing after that until we hit the cold patch this week and now it seems that the fan speed wont go up past 6 (no error code, just the flame mark and fan mark).  The setting is for a max of 10 and it had been working fine up until the last few days. 
Concern is that the heater is still blowing gas and not really getting it circulating in the house which means money down the drain. 
Anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot this one?  From what I have been reading there are some pirates in the ducted heating game and I wanted to try everything possible before calling someone out (if I need to does anyone have any recommendations - Melbourne Northern Suburbs) 
Cheers 
Chris

----------


## droog

07 is a flame failure, we had the error on and off for some time. cleaned connections and would work for a while then come back.
Finally resolved when I removed and cleaned the flame sensor, just cleaned it with scotchbrite and has not happened again. 
Fan speed's are set during initial programming, are you saying that you cannot set the speed higher during initial setup or is the trouble during operation?
Once the spectrolink has been powered on for 1 hour it must be disconnected and discharged if you want to re-program it again.

----------


## datman74renovat

> 07 is a flame failure, we had the error on and off for some time. cleaned connections and would work for a while then come back.
> Finally resolved when I removed and cleaned the flame sensor, just cleaned it with scotchbrite and has not happened again. 
> Fan speed's are set during initial programming, are you saying that you cannot set the speed higher during initial setup or is the trouble during operation?
> Once the spectrolink has been powered on for 1 hour it must be disconnected and discharged if you want to re-program it again.

  The 07 issue has been resolved now with a bit of maintenance and a soft wire brush so thankfully that is sorted. 
I have reset the unit and confirmed that the fan speed is set to 10 (we don't have a zone setup so that removes that complexity).  The reset and reprogramming was done within 15 minutes of the unit powering back up.  I have tried a full power off and unit setup, also a standard 'reset' via the spectralink panel.  Still only gets the fan up to 6 and shuts off. 
The main concern is that it is taking about 2 or 3 hours to change the house temperature by 2 or 3 degrees and I assume that the gas is still burning at the same rate (or does it regulate itself to match the fan speed?)

----------


## droog

With ours there is a high and a low setting, the flame image on the spectrolink flashes the bigger flame symbol if on high and the smaller flame symbol on low, also if the system is burning gas but not circulating the air enough the system should go into an over temp shutdown, 04 fault code. 
Have you discharged the capacitor on the spectrolink and tried re-programming (a full power off will take some hours before it looses its settings).
Also have you checked that you dont have a disconnected duct and that all the heat is not just being blown under the house ?

----------


## datman74renovat

I have just powered the system down (including the spectrolink panel) and will let it go for a few hours before I retry.  In the meantime I will crawl under the house and check all of the ducting.  Great weather for it! 
From memory the flame mark on the panel has the black flame in the middle and a larger outline that runs pretty much the whole time the unit is on......perhaps a duct is the culprit! 
I shall report back when I have more info.  Thanks for the help on this, very much appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## droog

> From memory the flame mark on the panel has the black flame in the middle and a larger outline

  The black flame in the middle will flash when the heater swaps to low range, rather than the larger outline flashing which indicates high range. 
If you take the spectrolink off the wall and unplug the cable you can then discharge the capacitor in it by shorting the two metal pins on top of the black rectangular box in the back of the spectrolink ! 
Then when you plug it back in you can go straight into programming mode.

----------


## datman74renovat

This is all great info, thankyou.  OK after the 2 hour break I started everything back up again and the fan got up to 9 (though set at 10).  Then it dropped back down to 6. 
Popped open the top and wriggled some wires, suspected that the clip pictured below was loose (with the orange, black & yellow wires).  Moving this around resulted in an almost immediate change to the fan speed again, back up to 9 but didn't make it to the setting of 10.  What is this unit?  does it need to be replaced or is it likely to just be a wiring issue ie loose connection?  \ 
Hoping that the same old tricks don't start again when the heater kicks in tonight!

----------


## droog

The module with the orange, black & yellow wires plugged into it is the gas control valve. 
Our unit is a TG series, maybe your unit does vary the fan speed based on heat output. The initial programming is for the maximum fan speed.

----------


## datman74renovat

Ok, well, it seems to be going OK now, the fan speed is up at 9 and stable.  We will see if it stays that way for the morning. 
Do you happen to know if the replacement of the gas control valve a DIY job or does it require a gasfitter? just in case it continues.... 
Thanks for your help, didn't fancy the $150 callout fee and $70 an hour for something that turns out to be as simple as this.  I have hear horror stories of people being pushed into replacing PCBs for some of the simple error codes that these units tend to throw up 
Cheers

----------

